# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  drag, isn't it?

## kamka

I was just wondering what does this phrase mean. It's something Paul McCartney said after finding out Lennon was shot dead, the meanings of "drag" that I have found didn't make much sense in this context, and I thought maybe it's some kind of a slang expression in British English, or even Liverpool area? 
Thanks  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

In this context "a drag" is something bad, but not overly so. It's a drag to have to go running every day (it's something you have to do, but you don't want to). 
Paul meant that it's bad news, but life goes on.

----------


## kamka

how mean, little Paulie!   ::   ::  
is it actually a British thing?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No, we in America use it too.

----------


## kamka

oh, ok, thanks a bunch  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You are welcome a bunch too!

----------


## Бармалей

> I was just wondering what does this phrase mean. It's something Paul McCartney said after finding out Lennon was shot dead, the meanings of "drag" that I have found didn't make much sense in this context, and I thought maybe it's some kind of a slang expression in British English, or even Liverpool area? 
> Thanks

 Probably at the thought of having to deal with Yoko...

----------


## Lampada

> I was just wondering what does this phrase mean. It's something Paul McCartney said after finding out Lennon was shot dead, the meanings of "drag" that I have found didn't make much sense in this context,  ...
> Thanks

 Тоска! Наказание!  И т.п.

----------


## kamka

> Probably at the thought of having to deal with Yoko...

 c'mon, Yoko wasn't all that bad :P

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## basurero

Maybe he saw a woman who looked a little iffy and so he asked: 
"drag, isn't it?"

----------


## Бармалей

> Maybe he saw a woman who looked a little iffy and so he asked: 
> "drag, isn't it?"

   ::

----------

